# !! Fernsehsender führen Lautstärkeangleichung durch !!



## DaStash (28. August 2012)

*!! Fernsehsender führen Lautstärkeangleichung durch !!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bildquelle: preisgenau


Viele kennen es. Man döst gemütlich vor dem Fernseher, die Augen werden immer schwerer und man fängt an einzuschlafen während man noch leicht im Hintergrund das monotone Gebrabbel einer laufenden Sendung wahrnimmt. Und dann plötzlich, wie mit einem Knall, wird man aus dieser Phase durch den Beginn des Werbeblocks herausgerissen. Diese beabsichtigten Dynamikunterschiede machten sich die Fernsehsender Jahre lang zu nutze um die akkustische Aufmerksamkeit des Zuschauers auf den Werbeblock zu lenken. Das das viele Konsumenten bitter aufstieß, vor allen diejenigen welche ihre abendliche TV Unterhaltung über ein AV Receiver genießen, haben mittlerweile auch die Verantwortlichen erkannt. 

Aus diesem Grunde hatten sich die Öffentlichen, die Privaten und auch die Pay TV Anbieter im Dezember 2011 darauf geeinigt, pünktlich zur Beginn der IFA 2012(Internationalen Funkausstellung) die Lautstärke der Programme, inklusive der Werbeblocks und Trailer, zu vereinheitlichen. Somit gehören Lautstärkesprünge welche innerhalb des Programmes, beim Senderwechsel oder bei Beginn des Werbeblocks auftraten nun mehr der Vergangenheit an. Lautstärkeunterschiede welche aus dramaturgischen Gründen gewollt sind, wie Beispielsweise bei Spielfilmen, sollen aber weiterhin bestehen bleiben. In wiefern dieser Punkt von den Fernsehmachern eventuell ausgenutzt werden könnte, wird sich dann in nächster Zeit herausstellen.

Technisch erfolgt die Harmonisierung durch die Umstellung der bisher genutzten Spitzenpegel auf eine Lautheitsaussteuerung. Dies bewirkt, dass die Lautstärke welche am Sendeausgang vorliegt, auf einen definierten Wert festgelegt wird. Somit folgen die Anbieter den Empfehlungen der European Broadcasting Union (EBU) zur Lautheitsmessung und -aussteuerung.

Quelle: TV: Fernsehsender gleichen ihre Lautstärke an - Golem.de

MfG
DaStash


----------



## Hideout (28. August 2012)

*AW: Fernsehsender führen Lautstärkeangleichung durch!*

Endlich mal was sinnvolles im Fernsehen


----------



## einjojo (28. August 2012)

*AW: Fernsehsender führen Lautstärkeangleichung durch!*

Dann sinkt auch endlich mal der Verbrauch der Batterien in den Fernbedienungen...


----------



## wheeler (28. August 2012)

*AW: Fernsehsender führen Lautstärkeangleichung durch!*

sehr zu begrüßen,wobei ich mich aber frage warum die öffentlich rechtlichen bei mir leiser sind als die ,sogenannten, privaten???


----------



## kühlprofi (28. August 2012)

*AW: Fernsehsender führen Lautstärkeangleichung durch!*

Ich freue mich schon auf die Horror-Szenen-Werbungen


----------



## DaStash (28. August 2012)

*AW: Fernsehsender führen Lautstärkeangleichung durch!*



wheeler schrieb:


> sehr zu begrüßen,wobei ich mich aber frage warum die öffentlich rechtlichen bei mir leiser sind als die ,sogenannten, privaten???


Ich denke mal das es daran liegt, dass sich die Privaten ausschließlich durch Werbung finanzieren und deshalb aufmerksamkeitsstärker sein wollen/ müssen.

MfG


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. August 2012)

*AW: Fernsehsender führen Lautstärkeangleichung durch!*

Ja das nervte schon Ewigkeiten, nicht nur die herausgebrüllte Werbung sondern auch die Unterschiede zwischen den Sendern. Laute Werbung ist eben nicht seriöser sondern nervt nur den Zuschauer.


----------



## DaStash (28. August 2012)

*AW: Fernsehsender führen Lautstärkeangleichung durch!*

Und nervt auch den Nachbar. 

MfG


----------



## kühlprofi (28. August 2012)

*AW: Fernsehsender führen Lautstärkeangleichung durch!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Und nervt auch den Nachbar.
> 
> MfG


Ja genau, vorallem diese dämliche Choco-Bon Werbung geht mir auf den Keks


----------



## Leckrer (28. August 2012)

Choco-Bon xD


----------



## DaStash (28. August 2012)

*AW: Fernsehsender führen Lautstärkeangleichung durch!*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Ja genau, vorallem diese dämliche Choco-Bon Werbung geht mir auf den Keks


Ganz schlimm war damals auch ...:"Fruchtalarm!!!!" Man, die Göre hat vielleicht genervt. 

Hatte jetzt schon bei meinem AV eine Dynamicanpassung für TV eingestellt, damit gings einigermaßen. Die kann ich dann jetzt wohl wieder ausschalten. 


MfG


----------



## Toffelwurst (28. August 2012)

*AW: Fernsehsender führen Lautstärkeangleichung durch!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ganz schlimm war damals auch ...:"Fruchtalarm!!!!" Man, die Göre hat vielleicht genervt.
> MfG


 
Wenn meine Kinder mal so werden, dann kommen sie in den MIXAAAAAAA.... 

Ich schalte bei Werbung generell weg, von daher fand ich das gar nicht schlimm, wenn's lauter wurde, wusste ich sofort: Wegschalten!


----------



## MonKAY (28. August 2012)

*AW: Fernsehsender führen Lautstärkeangleichung durch!*

Schade dass es erst jetzt gesittet im Fernsehen zugeht. (wenn auch nur bei der Lautstärke, denn das Programm ist jenseits von Spielfilmen und importierten Serien unter aller Sau)


----------



## DaStash (28. August 2012)

*AW: Fernsehsender führen Lautstärkeangleichung durch!*



Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Wenn meine Kinder mal so werden, dann kommen sie in den MIXAAAAAAA....


 ---> autsch...


> Ich schalte bei Werbung generell weg, von daher fand ich das gar nicht schlimm, wenn's lauter wurde, wusste ich sofort: Wegschalten!


Naja, wie beschrieben war es beim Eindösen mehr als nervig und wenn man dann den TV von der Lautstärke auf die Werbung abgestimmt hatte, verstand man in den Sendungen nichts mehr. 

Mal ganz davon abgesehen das ältere Leute beispielsweise generell lauter hören und nicht unbedingt umschalten wenn Werbung kommt, obwohl diese schon zwei Wohungen weiter akkustisch wahrnehmbar ist. 

MfG


----------



## PixelSign (28. August 2012)

*AW: Fernsehsender führen Lautstärkeangleichung durch!*

was ist dieses seltsame fernsehen überhaupt? war das nicht dieses veraltete prinzip wo man vorgegeben bekommt was, wo, wann etwas kommt


----------



## DaStash (28. August 2012)

*AW: Fernsehsender führen Lautstärkeangleichung durch!*

Ja genau, wobei man immer noch ganz frei entscheiden kann, wann, wie, wo, was und ob man überhaupt gucken möchte. 

MfG


----------



## =LordHelmchen= (28. August 2012)

*AW: Fernsehsender führen Lautstärkeangleichung durch!*



PixelSign schrieb:


> was ist dieses seltsame fernsehen überhaupt? war das nicht dieses veraltete prinzip wo man vorgegeben bekommt was, wo, wann etwas kommt


 
/sign


bei uns läuft seit mehr als 2 Jahren dieses Ding nicht mehr, trotz Kinder im Haushalt, wozu gibts Maxdome usw.

Jupp diese ewig laute Werbung hat uns auch immer genervt, schaust halb im schlaf noch was *bäms* Werbung und schon bist wieder wach


----------



## mülla1 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Fernsehsender führen Lautstärkeangleichung durch!*

Gucke eh kaum noch fernsehen.. es kommt doch nur noch Schrott... machst du die flimmerkiste nachmittags an haste nur hartz tv. Da kannst auch gleich den Kopf in die Mikrowelle halten. 
Willst du mal was gescheites gucken wie zb motogp dann geht ohne hd karte im Ci schacht gar nix mehr. Da guckste mehr Werbung als motorradrennen ... die Spielfilme kannst du mittlerweile auch in die Tonne treten weil sie entweder durch debile Krimi, Krankenhaus oder hausmüttersendungen ersetzt worden sind oder meistens nur irgendwelche billigen Rtl; Sat1 oder prosieben Produktionen sind... 
In dem Fall bin ich dann froh das mein Fernseher die externe festplatte erkennt und alle gängigen videoformate abspielen kann...


----------



## DaStash (28. August 2012)

*AW: Fernsehsender führen Lautstärkeangleichung durch!*

Was ich ganz gerne Sehe sind die Sitcoms wie Big Bang Theory, die neuen Simpsons Folgen, How i met your mother etc..

Was wirklich schade ist, dass DMAX nicht mehr über DVBT ausgestrahlt wird.  Schau ich jetzt immer per Tablet und Zattoo.

MfG


----------



## Lorin (28. August 2012)

*AW: Fernsehsender führen Lautstärkeangleichung durch!*

Ist das wirklich JETZT schon so? Wenn ich heute abend meinen TV anwerfe ist Sat1 (mörderlaut bisher) genauso laut wie Kika? Das wär ja der Wahnsinn!


----------



## DaStash (28. August 2012)

*AW: Fernsehsender führen Lautstärkeangleichung durch!*



Lorin schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich JETZT schon so? Wenn ich heute abend meinen TV anwerfe ist Sat1 (mörderlaut bisher) genauso laut wie Kika? Das wär ja der Wahnsinn!


Siehe News. Da die IFA, glaube ich, ab 31. los geht, wird es wohl auch erst ab dann so sein. 

MfG


----------



## lol2k (28. August 2012)

*AW: Fernsehsender führen Lautstärkeangleichung durch!*

BTW: Ich habe meinen Fernseher von 4 Jahren aus dem Fenster geworfen und nicht das Gefühl seitdem etwas verpasst zu haben 
Irgendwie habe ich nun mehr Kontrolle über das was ich schaue, wann ich es schaue und ob ich es schaue - ich weiß schon gar nicht mehr wie Werbung eigentlich aussieht 

Aber Danke für die News, nun kann ich auch mal wieder mitreden wenn es um Fernsehen geht!


----------



## DaStash (28. August 2012)

*AW: Fernsehsender führen Lautstärkeangleichung durch!*



lol2k schrieb:


> BTW: Ich habe meinen Fernseher von 4 Jahren aus dem Fenster geworfen und nicht das Gefühl seitdem etwas verpasst zu haben
> Irgendwie habe ich nun mehr Kontrolle über das was ich schaue, wann ich es schaue und ob ich es schaue - ich weiß schon gar nicht mehr wie Werbung eigentlich aussieht
> 
> Aber Danke für die News, nun kann ich auch mal wieder mitreden wenn es um Fernsehen geht!


Hehe, gern geschehen. 

Prinzipiell müsste ich auch kein Fernsehen schauen. Allerdings brauche ich einen, weil ich leidenschaftlich gerne Filme schaue, auf meinem homecinema System und aus wohnräumlichen Gründen wäre da ein Beamer suboptimal. Außerdem laufen schon noch einige gute Sitcoms und Dokus, muss man halt ein wenig recherchieren. Das sonstige Dudelprogramm rechtfertig allerings nicht mehr den Bedarf eines Fersehers. 

MfG


----------



## beercarrier (28. August 2012)

*AW: Fernsehsender führen Lautstärkeangleichung durch!*

super, aber leider zu spät. für mich bräuchten die keine tuner mehr in die tv´s bauen. tv is trotzdem wichtig weils keine wohnzimmerpcmonitore in ansprechender größe und preis gibt, gute spielfilme werden aber gebeamt.


----------



## DaStash (28. August 2012)

*AW: Fernsehsender führen Lautstärkeangleichung durch!*



beercarrier schrieb:


> super, aber leider zu spät. für mich bräuchten die keine tuner mehr in die tv´s bauen. tv is trotzdem wichtig weils keine wohnzimmerpcmonitore in ansprechender größe und preis gibt, gute spielfilme werden aber gebeamt.


Video on Demand wäre da eine Lösung, leider sind solche Dienste in absehbarer Zeit nicht effektiv nutzbar, zum einen wegen den Rechteverwertern, die dagegen massiv vorgehen und zum anderen da viele noch nicht über die notwendige Bandbreite/Infrastruktur verfügen um solche Dienste nutzen zu können.

MfG


----------



## Uziflator (28. August 2012)

*AW: Fernsehsender führen Lautstärkeangleichung durch!*

Fernsehen wasn dat?
Meine Kiste hat seit 5 Monaten keine Spannung


----------



## DaStash (28. August 2012)

*AW: Fernsehsender führen Lautstärkeangleichung durch!*

Hört sich irgendwie, unspannend an... 

MfG


----------



## Rizzard (28. August 2012)

*AW: Fernsehsender führen Lautstärkeangleichung durch!*

Super Sache.
Bei mir bisher: ProSieben am lautesten, dann folgen die anderen Sender wie Kabel1, RTL, VOX usw.
Am Ende kommen die Sky-Programme, welche im Gegensatz zu ProSieben nur noch flüstern.

Bin mal gespannt ob das in Zukunft anders wird (oder ob es an meinem System liegt). Die Angleichung mit der Werbung ist natürlich genial. Wobei, dann penn ich ja ewig auf der Couch bis ich es mal schnalle.^^


----------



## DaStash (28. August 2012)

*AW: Fernsehsender führen Lautstärkeangleichung durch!*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt ob das in Zukunft anders wird (oder ob es an meinem System liegt). Die Angleichung mit der Werbung ist natürlich genial. Wobei, dann penn ich ja ewig auf der Couch bis ich es mal schnalle.^^


Haha, stimmt, dass könnte natürlich passieren... 

MfG


----------



## Timsu (28. August 2012)

*AW: Fernsehsender führen Lautstärkeangleichung durch!*

Lest euch erstmal die Empfehlung richtig durch.
Die Sender haben sich auf ein einheitliches *durchschnittliches *Lautstärkeniveau geeinigt.
Die Schwankungen innerhalb der Sendung/des Beitrages (Dynamik) kann größer als vorher sein und das ist meiner Meinung nach auch gut so.


----------



## Oberst Klink (28. August 2012)

*AW: Fernsehsender führen Lautstärkeangleichung durch!*

Bei Werbung zappe Ich konsequent weg. Von daher fällt mir der Lautstärkeunterschied kaum auf. Die Werbung konsequenz zu ignorieren, ist sowieso das beste was man machen kann. Sofern man denn gerade die Möglichkeit dazu hat.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (28. August 2012)

*AW: Fernsehsender führen Lautstärkeangleichung durch!*

Endlich kommt diese nervige hochregeln der Lautstärke weg. Wenn Leute schlecht hören ist das mit der Werbung kaum zu ertragen, wie ich finde. Gute Sache!


----------



## INU.ID (28. August 2012)

*AW: Fernsehsender führen Lautstärkeangleichung durch!*

Mal abgesehen davon das ich kaum noch zum TV schauen kommen, und wenn dann zu 85% über meinen HTPC bzw Onlinevideotheken wie zb. Maxdome - mein TV hat eine solche Anpassung für analoges/digitales TV schon direkt im Gerät. Einmal eingeschaltet bestimmt mein TV die Lautstärke der Sendungen, und regelt automatisch entsprechend hoch oder runter. Und das ist jetzt kein "nagelneues Luxusgerät"... ^^


----------



## Timsu (28. August 2012)

*AW: Fernsehsender führen Lautstärkeangleichung durch!*

Keiner von euch hat das wirklich durchgelesen oder?
EBU-Empfehlung R 128
Es wurde nur ein Durchschnittswert festgelegt, die Lautstärke darf immer noch genauso viel schwanke, bzw. es wird empfohlen, dass sie mehr schwankt.
Das ganze nennt sich Dynamik.
Je mehr davon vorhanden ist, desto besser klingt es auch meistens (vgl. Musik -> Loudnesswar)
Es klingt ja auch doof, wenn eine zuschlagende Autotür genauso laut ist wie eine Explosion.


----------



## DaStash (28. August 2012)

*AW: Fernsehsender führen Lautstärkeangleichung durch!*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon das ich kaum noch zum TV schauen kommen, und wenn dann zu 85% über meinen HTPC bzw Onlinevideotheken wie zb. Maxdome - mein TV hat eine solche Anpassung für analoges/digitales TV schon direkt im Gerät. Einmal eingeschaltet bestimmt mein TV die Lautstärke der Sendungen, und regelt automatisch entsprechend hoch oder runter. Und das ist jetzt kein "nagelneues Luxusgerät"... ^^


 Was dann aber wiedrum bei Spielfilmen dramaturgische Momente ebenfalls glatt bügelt. 

MfG


----------



## INU.ID (29. August 2012)

*AW: Fernsehsender führen Lautstärkeangleichung durch!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Was dann aber wiedrum bei Spielfilmen dramaturgische Momente ebenfalls glatt bügelt.
> 
> MfG


 Ich schaue keine Spielfilme im analogen/digitalen TV (sondern wenn dann in 1080p vom HTPC).


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. August 2012)

*AW: Fernsehsender führen Lautstärkeangleichung durch!*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich schaue keine Spielfilme im analogen/digitalen TV (sondern wenn dann in 1080p vom HTPC).



Filme gibt es nur auf DVD oder B_R über die Anlage. Nur per TV ist man schnell geneigt die Membranen zu zerstechen


----------



## KastenBier (29. August 2012)

*AW: Fernsehsender führen Lautstärkeangleichung durch!*

Seit Jahren klagt mein Vater über diesen Umstand. "Immer diese scheiß laute Werbung". Jetzt kriegt er endlich seine Ruhe


----------



## DaStash (29. August 2012)

*AW: Fernsehsender führen Lautstärkeangleichung durch!*



Timsu schrieb:


> Keiner von euch hat das wirklich durchgelesen oder?
> EBU-Empfehlung R 128
> Es wurde nur ein Durchschnittswert festgelegt, die Lautstärke darf immer noch genauso viel schwanke, bzw. es wird empfohlen, dass sie mehr schwankt.


 Nicht ganz richtig. Die Lautstärkemessung findet jetzt nicht mehr absolut, streng nach max. Spitzenpegel statt, sondern per durchschnittlichen Lautheitswert. Das führt dazu das jetzt nicht mehr durch Kompressionstechnik die akustische Wahrnehmung tz. normierten max. Spitzenpegel lauter ausfällt. Somit entspricht jetzt die tatsächlich wahrgenommene Lautstärke von Sendungen auch den Werbespots. Nach unten hin ist die Dynamic natürlich offen und wie beschrieben gilt die Normierung nicht für gewollte, dramaturgische Elemente in Spielfilmen beispielsweise.



> Je mehr davon vorhanden ist, desto besser klingt es auch meistens


 Klangqualität hat nicht zwangsläufig etwas mit Dynamic zu tun.


> Es klingt ja auch doof, wenn eine zuschlagende Autotür genauso laut ist wie eine Explosion.


Das sollte dann unter den Ausnahmeregelunge fallen. 


INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich schaue keine Spielfilme im analogen/digitalen TV (sondern wenn dann in 1080p vom HTPC).


Wie ist es eigentlich bei Maxdome mit dem Sound. Wird dort auch DD oder gar DTS geschweige denn Dolby True HD übertragen??
Das war für mich bis jetzt immer ein großes Ausschlusskriterium.

MfG


----------



## INU.ID (30. August 2012)

*AW: Fernsehsender führen Lautstärkeangleichung durch!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Wie ist es eigentlich bei Maxdome mit dem Sound. Wird dort auch DD oder gar DTS geschweige denn Dolby True HD übertragen??


 Also es soll wohl in Einzelfällen bis DD5.1 gehen, in der Regel aber nicht. Auch gibt es bei Max die Möglichkeit Filme in HD zu schauen (ausreichend Bandbreite vorrausgesetzt), allerdings (afaik^^) kein 1080p. Daher schaue ich dort normal nur Serien usw, Filme möchte ich sofern möglich nämlich gerne in FullHD sehen (deswegen nen HTPC, bzw hab ich auch HDs direkt am TV). Wie gesagt, wenn ich denn überhaupt mal dazu komme "fern zu sehen"... meistens eh nur im Urlaub (oder wenn ich mal krank geschrieben bin^^)... :/


----------



## Kredar (30. August 2012)

*AW: Fernsehsender führen Lautstärkeangleichung durch*

Endlich kommt das, es nervt wirklich wenn Werbung kommt immer die Lautstärke nachzuregeln das es nicht zu laut ist .

mfg


----------



## DaStash (31. August 2012)

*AW: Fernsehsender führen Lautstärkeangleichung durch*



Kredar schrieb:


> Endlich kommt das, es nervt wirklich wenn Werbung kommt immer die Lautstärke nachzuregeln das es nicht zu laut ist .
> 
> mfg


Jop. Ich bin gespannt wie sich das in der Praxis auswirkt.

*p.s.:* Konnte schon jemand nachprüfen ob es jetzt umgesetzt ist?



INU.ID schrieb:


> Also es soll wohl in Einzelfällen bis DD5.1 gehen, in der Regel aber nicht. Auch gibt es bei Max die Möglichkeit Filme in HD zu schauen (ausreichend Bandbreite vorrausgesetzt), allerdings (afaik^^) kein 1080p. Daher schaue ich dort normal nur Serien usw, Filme möchte ich sofern möglich nämlich gerne in FullHD sehen (deswegen nen HTPC, bzw hab ich auch HDs direkt am TV). Wie gesagt, wenn ich denn überhaupt mal dazu komme "fern zu sehen"... meistens eh nur im Urlaub (oder wenn ich mal krank geschrieben bin^^)... :/


Ah ok. Also weiterhin kein vernünftiger Sound, schade eigentlich. Nebenbei, was kostet denn da so eine aktuelle Serie pro Folge?

MfG


----------



## KratzeKatze (31. August 2012)

*AW: !! Fernsehsender führen Lautstärkeangleichung durch !!*

Endlich! Wurde auch mal langsam Zeit, dass bzgl. TVs mal wieder was sinnvolles passiert. 

Nicht, dass ich mir die Werbung jemals angucken würde, aber mich hat das schon immer gestört, wenn ich beim Nickerchen machen voll aus dem Schlaf gerissen wurde.


----------



## INU.ID (1. September 2012)

*AW: Fernsehsender führen Lautstärkeangleichung durch*



DaStash schrieb:


> Nebenbei, was kostet denn da so eine aktuelle Serie pro Folge?


 Keine Ahnung, aber für 9,99€/Monat gibts das Premium-Paket.


----------



## Da_Obst (1. September 2012)

*AW: !! Fernsehsender führen Lautstärkeangleichung durch !!*

Ist zwar nett das sich die mal auf eine Standardlautstärke für die Flimmerkiste entscheiden, mir kanns aber relativ egal sein, 
denn Fersehn tu ich nur wenn wirklich was sehenswertes läuft: so gut wie nie... 

Filme schau ich mir entweder im Kino oder auf DVD an, und die Zeit welche ich mit dem Zeug was da meist läuft verschwende verbringe ich lieber auf PCGH oder mit einem guten Buch...


----------



## DaStash (3. September 2012)

*AW: Fernsehsender führen Lautstärkeangleichung durch*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, aber für 9,99€/Monat gibts das Premium-Paket.


Oh, dass heißt da kann man dann alle aktuellen Serie schauen, in HD? Sollte man monatlich kündigen können wäre das durchaus mal einen Test wert. 

@Topic
Ich habe jetzt mal bewußt geschaut und mir sind bis jetzt noch keine Änderungen aufgefallen. Die Werbung ist immer noch überproportional lauter als die anderen Sendungen.
Hat jemand da auch schon Erfahrungen sammeln können?

MfG


----------



## Sinister213 (3. September 2012)

*AW: !! Fernsehsender führen Lautstärkeangleichung durch !!*

Ich habe das so verstanden das die Lautstärker der Sender angepasst wird.

Mit der Werbung hat das nichts zu tun, die dürfen die Sender noch immer lauter machen als das eigentliche Programm.

Haben jetzt glaub ich alle den gleichen Lautstärke Bereich in dem sie sich bewegen dürfen.

Früher zum Beispiel ProSieben 3 bei Sendungen und 6 bei Werbungen und Viva 6 bei Sendungen und 9 bei Werbungen und jetzt sind halt beide bei 3 bei Sendungen und 6 bei Werbung. Was natürlich noch immer ein viel zu starker Unterschied ist meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Toffelwurst (14. September 2012)

*AW: !! Fernsehsender führen Lautstärkeangleichung durch !!*



Sinister213 schrieb:


> Ich habe das so verstanden das die Lautstärker der Sender angepasst wird.
> 
> Mit der Werbung hat das nichts zu tun, die dürfen die Sender noch immer lauter machen als das eigentliche Programm.
> 
> ...


 
Kann ich so nicht bestätigen, meiner Meinung nach hat sich bei RTL gar nichts geändert lediglich PRO7 ist jetzt extrem leise geworden.


----------



## DaStash (14. September 2012)

*AW: !! Fernsehsender führen Lautstärkeangleichung durch !!*

Also Werbung hat jetzt oft die gleiche Lautstärke nur bei Sat1 habe ich das noch nicht wahrgenommen. Dort ist immer noch die Werbung wesentlich lauter als das restliche Programm.

MfG


----------

